# Very sick puppy



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

When I woke up this Sunday morning, I discovered that the puppy had diarrhea. He has made a half dozen BM's. Not only that, but he will not touch his food.
Normally, at meal times he acts like a ravening wolf.  He does not eat his food, he inhales it. But not today.
He will not even touch his water. he has not had a drop to drink since last night. All he does is sleep.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh no! Did you take him to the Vet? Poor thing must be very dehydrated. Probably will need an IV. I hope you find out what's wrong quickly.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Oh no! Did you take him to the Vet? Poor thing must be very dehydrated. Probably will need an IV. I hope you find out what's wrong quickly.


Vets here in Mexico do not work on Sundays. Hopefully he will be in tomorrow, but in Mexico you can not count on anything


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

Try feeding him boiled chicken(shredded) and white rice, and (separately) pumpkin.

Aidan had the same problem. My daughter want to take him to the emergency vet ($500). So I did the above, only I added ginger to the pumpkin because Aidan loves ginger. 

Since your dog is young puppy, I'd take him to the vet on Monday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

Poor baby; hope he gets better.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Try feeding him boiled chicken(shredded) and white rice, and (separately) pumpkin.
> 
> Aidan had the same problem. My daughter want to take him to the emergency vet ($500). So I did the above, only I added ginger to the pumpkin because Aidan loves ginger.
> 
> Since your dog is young puppy, I'd take him to the vet on Monday.


$500 usd for a vet. Holy mother ! Thanks outrageous.


----------



## Devi (Sep 19, 2021)

Sounds like possibly he ate something that didn't agree with him. Diarrhea plus no water means it's not going to "run out" of his system. Maybe wet dog food would help to get liquids into him. That and getting him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 19, 2021)

It could also be Parvo. If he hasn't had his shots and you have walked him in areas where other dogs have been there is always a chance of Parvo. A very serious illness for puppies


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2021)

The fact that he is not drinking water is a very bad sign.  Get him to the vet as soon as is humanly possible.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

senior chef said:


> $500 usd for a vet. Holy mother ! Thanks outrageous.


So far, in the past few months, Aidan has been to e-vet three times. Total $1,500. The only time he needed to go was when he ate half a corn cob. This is very dangerous for dogs, and can require surgery. Aidan was lucky he actually chewed it. The other two times, I can't remember why he went, just that I did not think it was necessary. This dog has been remarkably healthy for 10.7 years, especially considering his background.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

Signs of parvo   https://www.ccspca.com/blog-spca/education/what-are-the-signs-of-parvo/

Dogs infected with intestinal parvo typical suffer from:

vomiting
lethargy
bloody diarrhea
loss of appetite
weight loss
Vaccination​
*The single best way to help your dog remain free of parvo is through early and regular vaccination. Puppies should be vaccinated against parvo at 6, 9, 12,16 and 20 weeks of age*.

Dog  Vaccinations - everything you need to know:  https://www.ccspca.com/blog-spca/education/dog-vaccinations-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

deleted


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Signs of parvo   https://www.ccspca.com/blog-spca/education/what-are-the-signs-of-parvo/
> 
> Dogs infected with intestinal parvo typical suffer from:
> 
> ...


Parvo ? Good heavens. I just read up on that. They said it was not curable. But symptoms can be treated. 
When I 1st got the puppy, at 5 weeks of age, the Mexican vet said he was out of stock on Parvo vaccine. 
I have taken him for walks in public but I never saw him eat anything while on a walk.  Is parvo air-borne ?
Whatever it is, it came on like gangbusters. Fine last night. Sick this morning.

Symptoms: will not eat. Will not drink anything. Sleeps and sleeps and sleeps.
No bloody diarrhea.
No vomiting.
Only been 12 hours since I 1st noticed the problem. Too early to know if he will lose weight.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 19, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Parvo ? Good heavens. I just read up on that. They said it was not curable. But symptoms can be treated.
> When I 1st got the puppy, at 5 weeks of age, the Mexican vet said he was out of stock on Parvo vaccine.
> I have taken him for walks in public but I never saw him eat anything while on a walk.  Is parvo air-borne ?
> Whatever it is, it came on like gangbusters. Fine last night. Sick this morning.
> ...


Dogs that are ill from canine parvovirus infection are often said to have "parvo." The virus affects dogs' gastrointestinal tracts and is spread by *direct dog-to-dog contact and contact with contaminated feces (stool), environments, or people*.

Canine parvovirus | American Veterinary Medical Association​


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

Because he's so small, not eating and/or drinking water can make him way sicker way quicker. The local pet or feed store should have a product for dogs and puppies that's a brown paste in a tube, usually called Nutri-Cal but it has other names too. It contains a dense combination of protein, vitamins, minerals, and electrolytes. If you find it, buy it. It isn't very expensive and he won't need much; 2-3 teaspoons every few hours.

Sick pups lose the ability to use fat for energy and go into what's called negative energy. This can cause digestive tract dysfunction, organ dysfunction or failure, decreased immunity and increased susceptibility to parasites, and for a puppy negative energy can be deadly.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

I took him for his 1st walk of the day, just a few minute ago. Earlier, I thought he was too sick to go for a walk. 
Well, the difference was like night from day. He was very happy to be outside. He pulled on the leash ahead of me. He jumped, twisted around and was very playful. when we returned I offered him a piece of my swiss steak. He wolfed it right down. Then he went to his bowl and ate all of the boiled rice I had set out for him. Right now he is playing with his squeeky football. 
Truly, I don't get it. 
I'm going way out on a limb here , but is it possible that he was freaked out by the pit bull that tried to kill him last night ? The pit bull was chained up in its yard but he did come within inches of ripping my puppy to shreds. My puppy really freaked out, screaming and pissing all over himself. Possible emotional trauma ????


----------



## Devi (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm relieved he's okay.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 19, 2021)

Devi said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm relieved he's okay.


Fingers crossed. let's hope so. we will see what happens tonight.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

He may have just eaten something that didn't agree with him, please keep us updated.
Is he vaccinated?
Sending you both a hug.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 20, 2021)

I am very happy to hear he has recovered. Very scary.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 20, 2021)

12:30 am Monday morning.   Puppy drank all of his water. I refilled it and he finished that as well. soon he was leaping about, grabbing his bed and shaking it like a terrier. 
I then offered him a bowel of dry puppy chow. He gobbled it right down.
Now, he is looking around for anything to attack.
He's back !


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 20, 2021)

Do you have ticks in the US?  Over the years, two of our beloved dogs succumbed to tick bite, stopped eating, rushed to the vet but left too late to be saved.  In both cases, the tick had been hiding for days unnoticed and the poison was just too great to be saved.  We loved camping in the bush which didn't help.  I have a scar on my neck where a tick had imbedded itself, they love me for some reason, pulled heaps off myself over the years.  Some Aussies believe they have Lyme disease which is caused by tick bite but authorities still say there is no such thing in Australia.


----------



## Tommy (Sep 20, 2021)

We give our dog NexGard (afoxolaner) chewables each month and it's proven to be very effective against ticks.  We get a lot of ticks here.

Do you have this or a similar product where you live?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2021)

@senior chef Just a thought, but has your puppy been wormed? Young puppies are prone to parasites. Whether they are born with parasites or pick them up from the environment, parasites like roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, coccidia, and giardia all cause diarrhea in puppies and all require veterinary attention.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank goodness, he is recovering. What a scare. 
So much harder with an animal than a sick human because they can't tell you what's wrong.  
Eating and drinking again is such a good sign.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 20, 2021)

Gemma said:


> @senior chef Just a thought, but has your puppy been wormed? Young puppies are prone to parasites. Whether they are born with parasites or pick them up from the environment, parasites like roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, coccidia, and giardia all cause diarrhea in puppies and all require veterinary attention.


Yes, the vet has wormed him.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 20, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Parvo ? Good heavens. I just read up on that. They said it was not curable. But symptoms can be treated.
> When I 1st got the puppy, at 5 weeks of age, the Mexican vet said he was out of stock on Parvo vaccine.
> I have taken him for walks in public but I never saw him eat anything while on a walk.  Is parvo air-borne ?
> Whatever it is, it came on like gangbusters. Fine last night. Sick this morning.
> ...


Puppies can survive parvo, and they can get it from the ground which is why you received advice not to take the puppy out in public places without shots.  In any event, we bought a puppy that, unknown to us, had parvo, she was hospitalized for two weeks with IVs etc.  She lived to 7 years when she got breast cancer and had to be put down.  Treatment is very expensive.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 20, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Do you have ticks in the US?  Over the years, two of our beloved dogs succumbed to tick bite, stopped eating, rushed to the vet but left too late to be saved.  In both cases, the tick has been hiding for days unnoticed and the poison was just too great to be saved.  We loved camping in the bush which didn't help.  I have a scar on my neck where a tick had imbedded itself, they love me for some reason, pulled heaps off myself over the years.  Some Aussies believe they have Lyme disease which is caused by tick bite but authorities still say there is no such thing in Australia.
> View attachment 184719


Indy and I are in Mexico. I have no idea if there are ticks here but he has not been in a field yet, only has been walking on concrete sidewalks, I doubt he has a tick.
in any event, he seems to be normal again. He ate all his breakfast and he is acting like he has energy to burn.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 20, 2021)

senior chef said:


> in any event, he seems to be normal again. He ate all his breakfast and he is acting like he has energy to burn.


Good to know


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 20, 2021)

Having had many rescue dogs over the years with all kinds of medical issues and unknown circumstances, we keep a childs oral syringe handy and whenever they look dehydrated, we squirt some water in the corner of their mouth. (slowly). It sounds like your fur baby just ate something that dis-agreed with him.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

@senior chef  That is wonderful news.


----------

